# Black Toe Polish.  Why?



## Knives (Oct 9, 2009)

I was at a BJJ gym for the first time today and noticed that one of the guys there had on black toe polish.  I know Chuck Liddell used to do this as well.

Why do they do this?  Athletes foot?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm betting its because their girlfriend said "hey honey, let me paint your toenails," and the view when that happens is usually pretty good, besides mutual grooming is a turn on for most.

I can't imagine it being martial arts related.


----------



## blackxpress (Oct 9, 2009)

Maybe he had really bad toenail fungus.


----------



## crushing (Oct 9, 2009)

Maybe it's a way to cover an embarrassing nail fungus?


----------



## jarrod (Oct 9, 2009)

blindside is correct.  there are more painted toenails out there than you think, you just don't see most people barefoot that often.  

jf


----------



## Xinglu (Oct 9, 2009)

Living in southern California I see a lot of bare footed people.  And I see lot's of painted nails from both genders.  Black is masculine enough that most guys will agree to let a lady friend or other half paint away.  I once dated a lady who like to paint my fingernails various ways.  It made her happy, she didn't use motifs or colors to emasculate me, so whatever.  

Furthermore,  with many fashion styles, (like Goth, Emo and some styles of Punk) the nail painting is part of it.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 9, 2009)

Knives said:


> Why do they do this?


Because lots of people are weird.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dudes. Obviously, you guys do not watch important educational TV shows like _Dancing With the Stars,_ on which Chuck Liddell is now a contestant.  The Iceman has a 12 year old daughter, and one of the things they do when they hang out together is paint their toenails.


----------



## Milt G. (Oct 11, 2009)

Knives said:


> I was at a BJJ gym for the first time today and noticed that one of the guys there had on black toe polish. I know Chuck Liddell used to do this as well.
> 
> Why do they do this? Athletes foot?


 
Hello,

I think it is just to "stand out" and be noticed...
Sadly, that is usually an outward manifestation of low self esteem...

Same with "mohawks" and brightly colored hair...  Unless, of course, the brightly colored hair is natural...  

Perhaps a fashion trend, as well?  I am glad I "accidently" miss so many of those...   

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 11, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> Furthermore,  with many fashion styles, (like Goth, Emo and some styles of Punk) the nail painting is part of it.



Sissyboo fluffypants, I think you mean.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 11, 2009)

*Men* wearing non-clear nail-varnish!  Outraged-of-Hemel-Hempstead here I come {begins furiously writing letter to his MP} :lol:

As a guitar player, I can reveal that laquering your plucking-hand nails has a big advantage to reducing splintering and cracking (that's p-l-u-c-k-i-n-g for all you jesters out there }.

Maybe it's roughly the same idea in BJJ?  Or maybe ...


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 11, 2009)

Men? Whatever peels your bananna...

I'm not into it, but if you're a guy and want to paint your toe nails...go ahead. It ain't hurtin' nobody. Don't expect that I won't think you're a tad strange though. LOL


----------



## Knives (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm enjoying reading all of your responses lol


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 12, 2009)

Perhaps it's to distract you so that you don't see the hook coming. LOL


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm if men with painted toenails ia a trend it haven`t caught on around here yet. Only painted nails I`ve ever seen in the dojos were on females.

I guess if someone takes the trouble to paint their nails they will be trimmed too so I suppose it is a good thing for sparring...


----------



## grydth (Oct 12, 2009)

Why black toe polish? Probably ran low on pink and purple...


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 12, 2009)

grydth said:


> Why black toe polish? Probably ran low on pink and purple...


 
ROFLMAO

They should ger real pedicures...with like...little ninjas painted on. LMAO


----------



## crushing (Oct 12, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> They should ger real pedicures...with like...little ninjas painted on. LMAO


 

Also, DIY dremel etchings would work just fine for a nice 3D look.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 12, 2009)

crushing said:


> Also, DIY dremel etchings would work just fine for a nice 3D look.



It would be wasted on me, I haven't seen my toes in years.  I think they're still down there.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 12, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It would be wasted on me, I haven't seen my toes in years. I think they're still down there.


 

You lkikely will soon enough, Bill..though I doubt you'll figure they need a paint job. :lfao:


----------



## Xinglu (Oct 12, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It would be wasted on me, I haven't seen my toes in years.  I think they're still down there.



Long enough to declare them legally dead? :wink:


----------



## David43515 (Oct 12, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> They should ger real pedicures...with like...little ninjas painted on. LMAO


 :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 12, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> Long enough to declare them legally dead? :wink:



No, my 'assault with a dead weapon' charge does not refer to my toes.


----------



## Xinglu (Oct 12, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> No, my 'assault with a dead weapon' charge does not refer to my toes.



:lool: That's good to know!


----------

